# Uber's Drivers Say They Don't Get Any Tip Money!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber's Drivers Say They Don't Get Any Tip Money From All-Inclusive Fares - And They're Furious

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...from-all-inclusive-fares-2014-9#ixzz3DbZcNpLL


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you, Miss Maya Kosoff for your perspicacious article and sourcing the uberpeople.net forum. Mr. David Plouffe Las Vegas is still waiting for your prodigious arrival.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

That article has only one comment that shows how your riders really feel about tipping.

Be honest, drivers, fear of 1-star rating makes you provide better service than expected tip would.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Be honest, drivers, fear of 1-star rating makes you provide better service than expected tip would.


It does seem like that is often the case. Surprisingly, to me.

In BOS, taxi drivers have a terrible reputation for service. I din't get how more havent figured out that they could make significantky more money by providing better service. And, on Uber you have lots of drivers perpetually nervous about their rating and doing whatever they can, including giving away free water/snacks, to improve their score.

Maybe mykindergarten teacher knew what she was doing when she gave away gold stars.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

people tip because they are expected to, not dependent on service. No one I know gives more or less tip based on degree of service. The only time I tipped someone less in a restaurant was when they asked if I wanted change for a bill, where no change meant an 80% tip! That blatant expression of laziness got me mad, and I left a lesser tip along with an explanatory note. I usually tip 20% no matter how good or bad the service.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@LAuberX @TrafficSlayer you are quoted in this article!


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber's Drivers Say They Don't Get Any Tip Money From All-Inclusive Fares - And They're Furious
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...from-all-inclusive-fares-2014-9#ixzz3DbZcNpLL


 Good quote from LAUberX and Traffic Slayer. I just wish some of our customers would see this.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Johnny O said:


> Good quote from LAUberX and Traffic Slayer. I just wish some of our customers would see this.


Wishing won't get drivers anything!
Drivers have to work to get their voices heard. How do you think the reporter found her way to this forum?
This is how:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/please-take-some-action.2733/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber must face lawsuit over gratuity charge: court ruling*

*http://www.foxbusiness.com/industri...ce-lawsuit-over-gratuity-charge-court-ruling/*


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

How much of a net pay difference is it if Uber would have set the gratuity (maybe 20%?) to be part of the total that the customer paid? 

So the total have been 20% less, then Uber would have taken their 20% cut, then they would have paid what was left to the driver and added the tip back in. Is this right?


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Unfortunately the article insinuates UberX drivers are not allowed to accept cash tips. They are. From Uber FAQ's:

_Can I accept cash tips?
Tip is not required with Uber. The Uber experience means not having to reach for a wallet at the end of a ride. As a result, we message to riders that tipping is not required - we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips. If a rider offers a tip, please remind that them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know that there is no tip with Uber and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. *However, if the rider still insists, you can accept the tip.
*_
I would like to see Uber add a tipping feature to the app though and quite frankly they should.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Unfortunately the article insinuates UberX drivers are not allowed to accept cash tips. They are. From Uber FAQ's:
> 
> _Can I accept cash tips?
> Tip is not required with Uber. The Uber experience means not having to reach for a wallet at the end of a ride. As a result, we message to riders that tipping is not required - we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips. If a rider offers a tip, please remind that them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know that there is no tip with Uber and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. *However, if the rider still insists, you can accept the tip.
> ...


I agree this is what is stated on uber site.
However, this is their new verbiage that was put there sometime in the 2nd quarter of this year. Coincidentally after the lawsuit about tips was brought up.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't expect a tip. However, I receive them from some of the riders. I explain it is not required, and they don't care. Good service, Happy driver = tip. nuff said


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

yah where is chicaby :/


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Uberlawsuit.com started over a year and a have ago. If uber would added the tip part in the app then, they wouldn't be going through all this bullshit No legal fees for all the court dates and lawyers they are paying.

Drivers would be happier because we would be getting tips and providing better service to customers 

Drivers wouldn't be quitting left and right. 

Tells you how stupid corporate uber is


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

You can always quit this stupid upstart business OR start your own. Learn to program, build the app, market the idea, get Google to invest. Your on your way.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

I always get tips, but then I stuff my pants and troll days spas around chardonnay thirty or so.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Must Hand Over Training, Terminating Docs to Drivers*


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

What do you think will come of all this. uber disolved, all the drivers out of work now? is that what you are hoping for? Or do you think uber will be forced to pay out what you think should be fair compensation for something you feel they have done wrong? How long do you think this case will be litigated? Just askin.....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> uber disolved, all the drivers out of work now? is that what you are hoping for?


My goal is to expose Uber's Duplicity on myriad issues.
It's goal also to Advocate on behalf of All Drivers: FT & PT UberX Drivers, As Well As Cab Drivers.
I hope that by exposing Uber's Duplicity, and highlighting Driver Grievances, Uber is shamed into addressing these problems.
I want Drivers to have a fair share in the Balance of Power between themselves and Uber.



Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> Or do you think uber will be forced to pay out what you think should be fair compensation for something you feel they have done wrong?


As this case moves forward, I hope that Uber reaches a quiet settlement, and further, implements an 'In App' tipping functionality.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

why do you think we deserve a tip all the time for doing what we are paid to do. I am fairly compensated and I do not think twenty percent of the fare is unjust for the use of the app that allows me to earn as much as I do. I know you are very active here but sometimes I just do not agree with your perspective. The law of unintended consequences may be at work here, and the downfall of uber may be one of them. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> why do you think we deserve a tip all the time for doing what we are paid to do. I am fairly compensated and I do not think twenty percent of the fare is unjust for the use of the app that allows me to earn as much as I do.


Charleston UberX Rates










Chicago UberX Rates











Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> The law of unintended consequences may be at work here, and the downfall of uber may be one of them. Be careful what you wish for.


We can worry about the unintended consequences when they are manifest. The current Uber policies are patently exploitative of most Drivers.
*I Do Not Wish for the downfall of Uber!*


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> why do you think we deserve a tip all the time for doing what we are paid to do. I am fairly compensated and I do not think twenty percent of the fare is unjust for the use of the app that allows me to earn as much as I do. I know you are very active here but sometimes I just do not agree with your perspective. The law of unintended consequences may be at work here, and the downfall of uber may be one of them. Be careful what you wish for.


I have said this time and time again - I don't think that any driver deserves a tip, but *there should be an avenue as to where a rider can provide a tip if they do not have cash or don't feel like carrying cash.*

I have never asked for a tip - but I always get asked by Uber riders if they can tip via the app. It's become common place to be able to tip even in a cashless system.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Charleston UberX Rates
> 
> View attachment 2595
> 
> ...


I follow your threads. Sometimes it appears you agitate for change that conflicts with the corporation that allows you to participate in a great experiment. And sometimes you do not. It seems to be a love/hate relationship. I respect your views, though many times they are not aligned with my own. I suppose we will have to wait till the dust settles. For me I am having a grand time, stress free. Charleston is a small market, unlike Chicago. Competition is greater there. uber makes business decisions in its own interest, sometimes they may be at odds with the IC's. They are free to move on, go to school, and better themselves.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I have said this time and time again - I don't think that any driver deserves a tip, but *there should be an avenue as to where a rider can provide a tip if they do not have cash or don't feel like carrying cash.*
> 
> I have never asked for a tip - but I always get asked by Uber riders if they can tip via the app. It's become common place to be able to tip even in a cashless system.


I do not know what legal ramifications may be inherent if they added that functionality to the app. Does it change the relationship of the IC to uber? I leave that to the lawyers. They are having a great time making millions off of uber.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> I do not know what legal ramifications may be inherent if they added that functionality to the app. Does it change the relationship of the IC to uber? I leave that to the lawyers. They are having a great time making millions off of uber.


It doesn't change anything. Lyft is already doing this. It's always better to get tips in "Cash" because it's not recorded (not that I condone hiding cash income).


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

What if they dropped the rates 20 % more and then add a 15 % service tip to the driver. They can then say all drivers get an automatic 15% tip ...sounds in line with their way of doing business.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Good luck getting tips in Chicago.


----------



## Yougottabekiddingme! (Sep 7, 2014)

Uber is Guilty of " Gaslighting" and the "Stockholm" syndrome which is employed in abusive relationships with a Narcicist or Psychopath who controls through intimidation
And manipulation and fear of reprisal. 

That's UBER in a Nutshell. There is no "Partnership" Communication is a one way street with this Company. Take it or Leave it!
Say something we don't like or agree with!, You'll pay with threat of Deactivation. 
Uber management reeks of a Dysfunctional 
Relationship they've created exposing a deep Paranoya and insecurity which underlies 
Most dysfunctional relationships. 
They just Don't care and want to make sure 
You know it. Mission accomplished !! 
You Won. Now What!


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

^ batshit

Its a tech company that thrives on low price driven growth, maximizing profit and reducing driver overhead, welcome to any big company that plans on going public.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

I was not too concerned about the lack of tips before the rate cut. A couple bucks takes the sting out of the $2.40 net min fare (b-4 expenses)...


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

forkedover said:


> ^ batshit
> 
> Its a tech company that thrives on low price driven growth, maximizing profit and reducing driver overhead, welcome to any big company that plans on going public.


^^drank the Kool Aid^^

Its a transportation company with a fancy high tech app reducing driver overhead by misclassifying employees as ICs and subsidizing insurance costs through personal insurance policies. Government officials are starting to figure this out.

Nice try though.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> why do you think we deserve a tip all the time for doing what we are paid to do. I am fairly compensated and I do not think twenty percent of the fare is unjust for the use of the app that allows me to earn as much as I do. I know you are very active here but sometimes I just do not agree with your perspective. The law of unintended consequences may be at work here, and the downfall of uber may be one of them. Be careful what you wish for.


You do realize you are being compensated a little higher because you are operating ILLEGALLY. Once UberX is legalized your rates will drop to a level where you will be working for less than minimum wage as well. But stay on your high horse and Uber On!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

just add the option to the app. I have been asked if the app. allows for a tip, Saturday night, Lady first time rider hubby uses it all of the time, She asked me "is there a tip included" I said "No that is a misconception from Uber that says there is a tip included", I then said the app. should have a tip included and it doesn't so she said "well I don't have any cash" and she called her hubby as she was being taken home and we were met with a $5.00 Bill. So I think educating the riders is going to be a big part of getting Uber to add the tip to the app. Thanks.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Charleston UberX Rates
> 
> View attachment 2595
> 
> ...


Charleston if we had your rates we wouldn't be *****ing either, but we don't, Lyft is here and Uber thinks(it won't happen) that they can run Lyft out of town with these low rates what I see is riders being pissed off and I mean all of them, And i mean they are down right rude when the ride starts the portray that they have no desire to talk and the sooner you can get them to where they are going the better, They have no desire as before for a dialog with just "An Uber Driver" where before they were intrigued with the conversation.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Wishing won't get drivers anything!
> Drivers have to work to get their voices heard. How do you think the reporter found her way to this forum?
> This is how:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/please-take-some-action.2733/


Great work!! As usual....


----------



## wanderlust (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Charleston UberX Rates
> 
> View attachment 2595
> 
> ...


If we had those rates we wouldn't be cribbing.
In Phoenix it's $1.20 a mile. 
Average fares tend to be $7ish, with about 10 minutes of drive time to the Pax, 5 minutes of wait time. and another 10 minutes or so of drive time to their destination. so you basically make $5 for half an hour...yes Tips would go a long way!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

wanderlust said:


> If we had those rates we wouldn't be cribbing.
> In Phoenix it's $1.20 a mile.
> Average fares tend to be $7ish, with about 10 minutes of drive time to the Pax, 5 minutes of wait time. and another 10 minutes or so of drive time to their destination. so you basically make $5 for half an hour...


and then a 30 minute wait till the next ping comes in because there are to many drivers out!


wanderlust said:


> yes Tips would go a long way!


 a Long Long Ways!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

wanderlust said:


> If we had those rates we wouldn't be cribbing.
> In Phoenix it's $1.20 a mile.
> Average fares tend to be $7ish, with about 10 minutes of drive time to the Pax, 5 minutes of wait time. and another 10 minutes or so of drive time to their destination. so you basically make $5 for half an hour...yes Tips would go a long way!


I really cant stand it when drivers that are operating illegally get on here and brag.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber loses bid to withhold CEO emails in gratuity lawsuit*
*http://fortune.com/2015/01/02/uber-loses-bid-to-withhold-ceo-emails-in-gratuity-lawsuit/*


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

There needs to be a lawsuit filed by the drivers on this same issue if there isn't one already re uber telling passengers they don't need to tip drivers and depriving drivers the opportunity to receive gratuity.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber's Drivers Say They Don't Get Any Tip Money From All-Inclusive Fares - And They're Furious
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...from-all-inclusive-fares-2014-9#ixzz3DbZcNpLL


*Uber loses bid to withhold CEO emails in gratuity lawsuit*


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *Uber loses bid to withhold CEO emails in gratuity lawsuit*


Really - this doesn't mean much. It's a standard practice in a civil lawsuit to define or refuse to produce documents. The judge said e-mails are in, so now the search terms are argued. It's not like Uber just takes an e-mail server and hands it to the other team. Uber will now do some e-discovery, they will search all e-mails during that time with words or phrases. This will be put into a file and sent over.

People wonder why civil cases take so long - this is why.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Really - this doesn't mean much. It's a standard practice in a civil lawsuit to define or refuse to produce documents. The judge said e-mails are in, so now the search terms are argued. It's not like Uber just takes an e-mail server and hands it to the other team. Uber will now do some e-discovery, they will search all e-mails during that time with words or phrases. This will be put into a file and sent over.
> 
> People wonder why civil cases take so long - this is why.


You're absolutely right. This is hardly newsworthy. It appears that "journalists" don't know the legal business any better than the ride share business.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> You're absolutely right. This is hardly newsworthy. It appears that "journalists" don't know the legal business any better than the ride share business.


It's because there were 2 keywords to make it newsworthy. "Uber" "Lawsuit". The lawsuit could be about a driver farting, and it would still hit the front page of every blog site.

I totally get that this lawsuit is important. It's not like Uber isn't exercising their given rights to exclude information from discovery. It's a very common practice to also copy internal general legal counsel to protect discussions as well. I've been on what's called "Legal Hold", where all your e-mail is stored for discovery for a period of time. During that period of time, if any discussions on a current or possible lawsuit are needed - you pick up a phone and call someone. If you need to e-mail someone about a case, then you copy your internal legal counsel.

The next step will take like at least 6 months, if not longer.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber loses bid to withhold CEO emails in gratuity lawsuit*
> *http://fortune.com/2015/01/02/uber-loses-bid-to-withhold-ceo-emails-in-gratuity-lawsuit/*


Those emails will be entertaining!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

DjTim said:


> It's because there were 2 keywords to make it newsworthy. "Uber" "Lawsuit". The lawsuit could be about a driver farting, and it would still hit the front page of every blog site.
> 
> I totally get that this lawsuit is important. It's not like Uber isn't exercising their given rights to exclude information from discovery. It's a very common practice to also copy internal general legal counsel to protect discussions as well. I've been on what's called "Legal Hold", where all your e-mail is stored for discovery for a period of time. During that period of time, if any discussions on a current or possible lawsuit are needed - you pick up a phone and call someone. If you need to e-mail someone about a case, then you copy your internal legal counsel.
> 
> The next step will take like at least 6 months, if not longer.


The headline is written as if this is some big loss for Uber as if they had an argument with any merit to not produce his emails. As pointed out above, they will be culled down using search terms. Privileged documents with legal counsel don't have to produced initially of course. But those aren't bullet proof either. The problem I have with the press is their ability to sensationalize things that really aren't that sensational just to attract readership. Nothing new though. Why I no longer have any respect for the profession with exceptions.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber says: 

"Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services."

WTF being uber means?

What kind of English is that?

It sounds like it was translated from Nigerian to Neanderthal and back to English using Bing


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure being Uber means breaking laws, violating insurance policies, and lying to desperate people needing work, all to sell a software application with less lines of code than Angry Birds to Wall Street for $40 billion.


----------

